# Plant ID???



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

I have never seen this plant before and was wondering if anyone knew what it was grows fast i keep pulling it out of my tank and tossing it in others...anyway here it is..><>


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Utricularia gibba. It's actually a nuisance. Almost no way of getting rid of it. Besides manually removing it, you'll probably find it growing somewhere in the corner of your tank the very next day.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn Joe you beat me too it ! It is a type of bladderwort related to UG.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

lol, I just woke up and thought I'd answer some plant ID threads.



CRS Fan said:


> Damn Joe you beat me too it ! It is a type of bladderwort related to UG.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks guys...I figured it was a nusance plant its in my fisseden pellia flame christmas and star moss good thing im aquascaping a 25g perhaps ill be able to eradicate it..


----------

